# Power P.E. Salary



## RadioBox

What is a realistic salary for a newly licensed power P.E.?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Theres the spreadsheet in salary forum. Im on my phone so too lazy too copy pasta tbh


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> Theres the spreadsheet in salary forum. Im on my phone so too lazy too copy pasta tbh


Cool. Found it. I didn’t know there was a spreadsheet. Although the sample for power p.e. is very low.

anyone who has not contributed to the spreadsheet and is willing to share, what salary range would be expected for a newly licensed power P.E.?


----------



## MoselyHutHut

I took October exam last week so not licensed yet and 5 years experience in heavy electrical construction making $160k+ including my bonus


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MoselyHutHut said:


> I took October exam last week so not licensed yet and 5 years experience in heavy electrical construction making $160k+ including my bonus


Care to give your location? That salary sounds great for a town like mine, but prolly not for a bigger city...


----------



## DLD PE

That's unreal.  I make $70K and I have 15 years experience in the MEP field.


----------



## MoselyHutHut

NYC so high cost of living here


----------



## DLD PE

MoselyHutHut said:


> NYC so high cost of living here


That explains it!


----------



## Saul Good

Power engineers with 10-15 years on the gulf coast in the petro/chem industry are getting that.  And having a PE does not really mean a whole lot.  I know I won’t be getting a raise if I pass.  It’s more of just a personal goal for me.


----------



## DLD PE

Am I in the wrong field?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My total compensation is about 100k with my bonus and  stuff. I won't receive a pay bump when I pass. Im T&amp;D at a consulting firm.


----------



## Messi

I think it depends from company to company &amp; industry to industry. I just got a 1000 $ bonus, thats it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

https://www.bls.gov/ooh/architecture-and-engineering/electrical-and-electronics-engineers.htm#tab-5


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> https://www.bls.gov/ooh/architecture-and-engineering/electrical-and-electronics-engineers.htm#tab-5






LyceeFruit said:


> My total compensation is about 100k with my bonus and  stuff. I won't receive a pay bump when I pass. Im T&amp;D at a consulting firm.


I seriously believe I'm underpaid, even without the PE, based on what I'm reading.  I work in the Nashville area and live south of Nashville where the cost of living is much lower compared to a metro area, so that helps, but I have a 42-45 minute commute.  I enjoy what I do and the people I work with, so that helps.  

Lycee, what is T&amp;D?  I worked at a consulting firm for over 10 years as an electrical designer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Lycee, what is T&amp;D?


I believe that stands for “transmission &amp; distribution”


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MEtoEE T&amp;D = transmission &amp; distribution. I do substation design for a consulting firm. I'm also underpaid. My company touts their bonus and retirement package as more than making up for it. I tend to disagree with them


----------



## DLD PE

I want to do substation design.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I want to do substation design.


We are hiring  I think all of the big time consulting firms are


----------



## Invisible

MEtoEE said:


> I want to do substation design.


Luckily. I am doing it


----------



## Messi

MEtoEE said:


> I want to do substation design.


Beware of big consulting firms out there which are always hiring. They usually have a hiring &amp; layoff season.


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> I want to do substation design.


JOIN US!!


----------



## chart94 PE

Messi said:


> Beware of big consulting firms out there which are always hiring. They usually have a hiring &amp; layoff season.


power companies for the win!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Messi said:


> Beware of big consulting firms out there which are always hiring. They usually have a hiring &amp; layoff season.


Mine doesn't *shrugs* Never seen a layoff in the 8.5 years I've been here.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Mine doesn't *shrugs* Never seen a layoff in the 8.5 years I've been here.


Southeast here. Never seen layoffs in 15 years here either. 

Anyone got a link to this spreadsheet yall are referencing?


----------



## DLD PE

SparkyBill said:


> Southeast here. Never seen layoffs in 15 years here either.
> 
> Anyone got a link to this spreadsheet yall are referencing?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Mine doesn't *shrugs* Never seen a layoff in the 8.5 years I've been here.


I've never seen a layoff in the close to 15 years I've been working in the MEP industry.  My supervisor in NC joked (during the '08-09' crisis), "We were too busy to participate in the recession."

I've seen people lose their jobs twice.  Once because the company went out of business (bankrupt because they took on some huge projects, bigger than they should have, and didn't get paid), and second because the guy simply refused to get his act together and simply do what he was asked.  He didn't even get fired (not yet).  He was asked to find another place to work and finally left before he got fired.

I've witnessed terrible designers stay at the same job for years.


----------



## Red Herring PE

MEtoEE said:


> That's unreal.  I make $70K and I have 15 years experience in the MEP field.


$70k after 15 years? All of those as an engineer?

I'd say you're significantly underpaid.  I'm at an industrial consulting firm in Omaha, so probably similar cost of living and somewhat similar industry.  I'm 4.5 years in and making $79.5k.  I just passed the PE which leads to an automatic promotion with 10-15% raise at my company, so I should be in the $87-90k range in the next couple weeks.


----------



## DLD PE

Red Herring said:


> $70k after 15 years? All of those as an engineer?
> 
> I'd say you're significantly underpaid.  I'm at an industrial consulting firm in Omaha, so probably similar cost of living and somewhat similar industry.  I'm 4.5 years in and making $79.5k.  I just passed the PE which leads to an automatic promotion with 10-15% raise at my company, so I should be in the $87-90k range in the next couple weeks.


Congratulations on passing the PE exam! Yes, I've been in the MEP field since 2004.  Most of those years have been with the same company.


----------

